# Texas Rangerette Bicycle



## PeterScherer (Jan 22, 2014)

Is this bicycle valuable or rare? I know that women's bikes are usually worth less than men's, but this one is far older than other Texas-Ranger edition models that I've seen. If someone knows what make/model this is, I'd love to learn more. 


http://amarillo.craigslist.org/bik/4297297890.html




~Peter


----------



## bike (Jan 22, 2014)

*Might be of value to*

a tx collector but just a yard sale bike otherwise-make a good cheap rider- believe that was made in the period when amf aquired cleveland welding and shelby...

Did not see the craigslist link- I would not pay 35 for it but I am jaded


----------



## Boris (Jan 22, 2014)

Too much money, especially for a bike that I believe has had the 26" wheels switched out with 24" wheels.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 22, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Too much money, especially for a bike that I believe has had the 26" wheels switched out with 24" wheels.




Good eye Dave. Thought it looked a bit odd.


----------



## vincev (Jan 22, 2014)

Incorrect wheels.I say its half of the asking price.


----------



## Boris (Jan 22, 2014)

vincev said:


> Incorrect wheels.I say its half of the asking price.




Good eye Vince. Thought it looked a bit odd.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 22, 2014)

I gave one of these away a while back. had to throw in a bunch of Schwinn middleweight parts to get the guy to take it!


----------



## vincev (Jan 23, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> I gave one of these away a while back. had to throw in a bunch of Schwinn middleweight parts to get the guy to take it!





I am not surprised that Dave would take the bike and that must be the Schwinn stuff he is trying to sell on the Cabe.


----------

